
First steps towards a made-in-Europe high-performance microprocessor - lelf
https://www.european-processor-initiative.eu/first-steps-towards-a-made-in-europe-high-performance-microprocessor/
======
0-_-0
Slightly misleading title. The microprocessor wouldn't be made-in-Europe, only
designed in Europe and turned into silicon somewhere else. AFAIK there are no
fabs in Europe that could manufacture this chip.

~~~
rurban
There are the 70nm Global Foundries fabs in Dresden (ex-AMD), Bosch is
planning their fab there also. Good enough for R&D, the real CPU's will be
fabricated in Taiwan or China then, I assume.

------
obl
If I was more optimist, I'd say that this would be a good opportunity to open
up silicon design by requiring some amount of transparency that is usually
expected of publicly funded research.

However I'm guessing that this initiative has probably close to no leverage on
the EDA vendors & the fabs, so at best we'd get the RTL source.

TBH I'd be happy with a fully open 130nm design kit that is actually supported
by a fab.

------
rurban
A trivial website which needs 10s to go from blank to content. I fear the CPU
will have the same fate. Unusable.

------
ncmncm
I thought ARM was made in Europe? Maybe England doesn't count as Europe
proper? Or because it now belongs to an Asian company?

------
x38iq84n
The EU is turning full SSSR, now with custom microprocessors. This effort will
be inherently ineffective and produce worse results than what the market could
offer. Tax payers' money should not be spent on projects like this.

~~~
pergadad
Nonsense. This is research/innovation funding on a strategic issue. It's not
the EU producing something, it's the EU putting incentives to encourage local
innovation and development work. The same is done by US, China, ...

